# Sick pigeon - can anyone tel me what he has?



## Iommi (Nov 3, 2008)

Its a racing/show pigeon. Its not wild. It fell out of the sky while flying, onto a roof. Not sure if it was belonging to the flock it was flying with or if it just joined them. It could hardly move when I retrieved it from the gutter. 

I am experienced with birds, but I'm not sure whats wrong with this one. Hoping its not a virus. Hopefully its just a cold or exhaustion. All of my birds got a terrible virus a while back, the vet couldn't say what it was, most died but my favourite couple were saved. One was on his last legs and the vets brought him back to life.
Don't want to take it to a vet because its so damn expensive here, and its not my bird. 
Hoping it wont need antibiotics.

I have it isolated in a small cage near a heater in a quiet room. Some seed mix and water in the cage. 
It seems a little better. Earlier it couldn't stand on its feet, now its on its feet, but unsteady. Starting to show more fear of me when I let it out to clean the cage which is a good sign.

Symptoms - 
Very runny droppings.
Heavy breathing, no sound though.
Very tired
Unsteady on its feet, unable to perch, sitting on floor.


Anyone with experience with pigeons know what this could be and how to treat? I have a few things in mind but help needed.
Anyone experienced this with your birds, or have an idea of what it is?

Thanks!


----------



## jenfer (Jan 7, 2008)

Have you examined him for signs of trauma?


----------



## Iommi (Nov 3, 2008)

No I havn't, not really. Just wanted to get him in and settled. I will do. He's not holding out a wing or anything though so at first glance seems ok.


----------



## Iommi (Nov 3, 2008)

Will I give him electrolites? I only have human electrolytes, dunno if they are ok for birds. Would salt and sugar mixed with water be better? Or should I not give him anything?


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

I think glucose in water if you have any then, if he takes this, a very light feed of small, easily digested seed.


----------



## Iommi (Nov 3, 2008)

Ok thanks. I may have to put it in his mouth with a syringe, yeah? I only have sugar in mineral water, with a little salt. The electrolytes turned out to have saccharin and blackcurrant flavour...


----------



## corvid (Oct 16, 2008)

If you would notice also eyes blinking, I would go for a delayed poisoning reaction.
(charocoal)
Nell


----------



## Iommi (Nov 3, 2008)

Ok, I very gently gave him the sugar/salt in water solution with a syringe at the tip on his beak slowly, it went into his beak and he swallowed it I his this with about one and a half small syringe fulls. Almost immidiately after, he started vomiting or coughing up this transluscent yellowy liquid. He had trouble getting it up so I helped him by tilting him on his head slightly. I was afraid he'd choke if I didn't. What will I do?? Whats wrong??


----------



## Iommi (Nov 3, 2008)

He is blinking, but more like he sort of can't keep his eyes open, like he has no energy, rather than blinking a lot...


----------



## Iommi (Nov 3, 2008)

His mouth seems clear, apart from when he vomited just now. Theres not any weird dischange or anything.


----------



## corvid (Oct 16, 2008)

dont make him digest anything, get a charocal into his system only.


----------



## corvid (Oct 16, 2008)

with some poisons you will not see a rapid blinking.


----------



## Iommi (Nov 3, 2008)

Eh ok, but I don't have any charcoal....don't suppose you can use the stuff from the fire or from a charcoal pencil??


----------



## corvid (Oct 16, 2008)

shoot.... nop


----------



## Iommi (Nov 3, 2008)

??

Man I must be crazy....takin in a dying pigeon. Most people would ring his neck. If my birds catch something I'm gonna regret it...


----------



## corvid (Oct 16, 2008)

then lots of fluids for now (sub) and if, he not have seizures and only then - fluids in. But without antitoxin I dont see it how you can help it...if that is posoning


----------



## corvid (Oct 16, 2008)

Iommi , that was the only right thing to do. How would you feel later, if you would not come in and help it ??
You separate yours from him.Period.

Nell


----------



## Iommi (Nov 3, 2008)

I know, I wouldn't leave him there, I had to take him. 

I don't think its poisoned. I don't see how he could have been....I'd say he's just got some kind of bad cold. I think he's on his last legs. I know it can go either way when they're in this state so thats why I want to do whatever is necessary quickly.


----------



## corvid (Oct 16, 2008)

he cant fly and then be on his last legs minutes later. With systemic illness , he would not be able to fly like you said , that he just plumped down from the sky. Aint happening like that. The only other thing i saw happening like that would be , when somebody would shoot the guy from the sky. But would`t you hear something and see it on PJ later??
Although with Crows here I saw it happening and hear it too and took the bird from the yard and was dying in my hands. I could not see the entry wound, I would have to plug the feathers i guess (BB gun). Im clue less at this point what did happened to your bird.

Nell


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

I was thinking that if it was racing, it was just flown out. I had one land in my gutter which sounded the same - totally exhausted. After glucose in water, food and a few days TLC, it continued on its way home.

Keep it warm and separated from your birds.


----------



## Iommi (Nov 3, 2008)

Yeah, I know its weird the way he just fell from the sky...

I hope he gets better like yours pigeonpoo. I found and exhausted pigeon before too, put him in the shed and next day he was gone.
I've given the fella another feed of sugar and salt in water. No vomiting as of yet.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Where, basically, are you?

Pidgey


----------



## Iommi (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm in Wexford in Ireland.


----------



## Iommi (Nov 3, 2008)

Gave him another feed. My mothers getting plain electrolytes (for humans) at work tonight, so if he's still alive in the morning I'll give him some. He'll be settling down for the night now, its nearly 11 o' clock here.

Still very runny droppings
Very weak, in corner of cage
No more vomiting as of yet


----------



## Iommi (Nov 3, 2008)

bump!!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Unfortunately, there's nothing specific enough in most of the symptoms to suggest any particular treatment. The regurgitation of the translucent, yellow liquid sounds the worst. Seems like we've had a few do that on the forum here in the last few months and the stories ended badly, if memory serves.

Do you actually have any medications (specifically antibiotics) at all?

Pidgey


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

Now that he's taken and kept down the water, have you offered him some small seeds?


----------



## Grimaldy (Feb 25, 2007)

If you have a charcoal briquette from someone's barbecue, crush up about half a teaspoon to fine powder and mix with warm water to make a slurry and try to get it down him.
If he vomits it up so much the better.


----------



## Iommi (Nov 3, 2008)

Hey, 

Good news, the bird is getting better. I had him on sugar and salt in water, then I changed it to rock salt and sugar in water, because of the extra minerals I figured it would be better. I then found some Critical Care Formula that I had from when my birds were sick a while ago. It expired in '07 but it's all I have and its working. He hates it and is objecting to me feeding him it, so thats a good sign anyway. When I take him out he is looking around for somewhere to fly up to. 
He is alert, up and pecking and preening a little. I think he's tried to have a bath in his water because its all over the place, lol.
I have a bowl of lots of different millets and canary seed in the cage and he's eating. I also put a couple of peas, lentils and corns in the bowl and he went straight for those first, I'm giving him only the millet mix for now.

Will I leave the food in the cage all day? I've heard that you should give pigeons meals, is this true? I think I'll leave it in while he's sick anyway.
I got grit for him. Had to search the town for grit!

I prayed for him, so I think that helped too! Just waiting for a full recovery, but he's getting more steady on his feet every time I look at him. Going to refresh my pigeon knowledge on the net now and read all about em! 

He's an absolutely gorgeous pigeon. Big dark eyes, very long beak for a pigeon, white with light grey wings and darker grey on them. I'll try and put a pic on the net to show you's. Does anyone have an idea of the breed?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm so glad to hear the bird is doing better.

Can you tell me what the ingredients are, that is one the grit bag/box? A good oyster shell grit is okay.

The addition of the other seed is definitely good and whole corn is beneficial in cold weather. Sick/injured pigeons should have access to food and water 24/7 once they are past the critical stage.

Thank you for the update and taking such good care of this bird.


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

Sounding good. Now that he has eaten a light feed I would definitely give him a mixture of seeds - mine always go for the corn first and barley last! As Trees said leave food and water in front of him 24/7/ I think that now he is eating and drinking, plain water will be the best now.

Thank you for saving this little racer. When he gets his strength back, he will probably make for home.


----------



## Iommi (Nov 3, 2008)

Have no idea of the grit ingredients because it just came in a clear bag. I had to get it at a crappy little petshop which I would never go to usually, but I can't get to the big one I always go to until the weekend, and I thought I better get him grit before then. Just looking at it here, it actually has more little stones than flakes. I see a few shell particles. I'm sure it will be fine anyway.

I plan on getting a good pigeon mix at the weekend, but I will keep him on small seed until then, maybe with a few, beans, etc...
I will eventually be feeding him pigeon mix, adding basic budgie seed, also carrot, greens etc. 
I want to keep him because he dosn't have a band, and if I hadn't taken him he would have died anyway.


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

OK. The grit sounds fine, for the time being, till you can get more. He needs the bigger seed - the maize, peas and beans now. The smaller seed is fine to begin with but now, IMHO, he needs a more substantial mix.


----------



## Iommi (Nov 3, 2008)

He is really looking a lot better so I've mixed some millet, lentils, beans, corn and barley from my cupboard (and the corn from wild bird food) for him and he ate it readily, and drank. Yay!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I'm glad to hear that your bird is doing better. Maybe he was just weak from not eating for a while. I took in a rescue a while back that was so emaciated that he couldn't even fly. His keel bone stuck out further than I would have thought possible. When I got him home and fed him, he wouldn't stop eating. I had to take the food away from him. Then he vomited seed. He vomited the next couple of times he ate. I think it had just been so long since he'd eaten.Now he is stronger, has gained weight, and is flying. He just joined my other birds in the loft. He's doing great. Could be all that was wrong with yours. Sounds like he's on the road to recovery though. Good luck.


----------



## Owlskeeper (Nov 5, 2008)

He could just be exhausted from his ordeal if he was looking better and had no other symptoms he may just need some peace, quiet and rest.
He could also be frightened of the new surroundings and is afraid to drink leave him by himself and he may drink on his own.
He may have vomited trying to remove what he thought was a foriegn drink he is probably only use to water pigeons don't take well to force feedings.


----------



## Iommi (Nov 3, 2008)

He's eating and drinking and making a great big mess! lol

He's started to calm down and listen when I talk softly to him.


----------

